# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Virtual Machine Based Rootkit-it never ends.

## Simple10

Found this:
Implementing malware with virtual machines
http://www.eecs.umich.edu/Rio/papers/king06.pdf

We evaluate a new type of malicious software that gains 
qualitatively more control over a system. This
new type of malware, which we call a virtual-machine
based rootkit (VMBR), installs a virtual-machine monitor
underneath an existing operating system and hoists
the original operating system into a virtual machine.

I am in the process of reading, maybe I will learn how to discover and remove this bugger.  :Furious3: 
It crashes Returnil.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 40 минут*

The garbage collector (GC) [13] is an important part of the JVM and is responsible for automatic reclamation of heap-allocated storage after its last use by a Java application. Various aspects of the GC and heap subsystems can be congured at JVM runtime. This allows control over the amount of memory in the embedded device that is available to the JVM,the object allocation strategy, how often a GC cycle is triggered, and the type of GC invoked. We exploit the interaction of these tunable parameters along with a banked-memory organization to effectively reduce the memory energy (leakage and dynamic) consumption in an embedded Java environment.

My laptop contains a blue tooth device built in. Would this be a possible location for such a thing?

----------

